# ATI Tool not working



## WarEagleAU (Dec 4, 2008)

When I go to install ATI Tool 0.26, it installs almost normally, but then I get an error about the Digital Driver Signing or whatever. Im running Vista 64 Ultimate. Any ideas?


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 4, 2008)

atitool hasnt worked for me since well since i got a 3870 almost a year and a half ago, funny thing though it works on nvidia cards just not ati, maybe we should call it nvidia tool


----------



## at0msk (Dec 5, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> atitool hasnt worked for me since well since i got a 3870 almost a year and a half ago, funny thing though it works on nvidia cards just not ati, maybe we should call it nvidia tool



Yeah, too bad W1zzard can't come though for us.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 5, 2008)

It worked for me on Windows XP Pro 64, just wont install correctly on my Vista Ultimate 64. W1zz, got any ideas?


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 5, 2008)

good point it does work on XP but for some reason there is a vista bug, I tottally understand W1ZZ is a busy man it's just kind of a bummer.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 5, 2008)

So no one has gotten this to work on Vista then?


----------

